# mexician cornbread



## rippper (Jul 20, 2021)

here's my twist on a recipe i got from this site. follow the recipe EXCEPT, omit the SUGAR and add: 1 cup shredded pepper cheese, 1 tablespoon red pepper flakes, 1 tablespoon cayenne pepper, and 3 jalapenos seeded and chopped. 

*Here is the Recipe:*
2 Boxes of Jiffy Corn Muffin Mix (8.5 oz each).
1 Can of Creamed Corn (about 15 oz).
6 Eggs (I used 5 because they were on the Large side).
1 Cup of Sugar.
8 oz of Sour Cream.
2 Sticks of Real Butter (Melted).

Whisk everything together in a bowl, Spray Pam in a 9” X 12” foil pan, and pour the mixture in.
Bake at 350° for 45 to 50 minutes (Check with Toothpick).
Remove & allow to cool.
That’s Basically it——If it was hard to do, I probably wouldn’t do it.

Thanks for stopping in, and Thanks again to “SOB” too!!!

Bear


----------



## Chasdev (Jul 20, 2021)

Hey now, don't be afraid of those Jalapeno seeds, they add tons of flavor and Mexican umami..


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 20, 2021)

Sounds tasty and and a bit spicy. My MIL used to add Creamed Corn to her Corn Bread. Both the original and your version sound good. Apologies to Y'all Southern Boys. Some of us Yankees like our Cornbread Moist and Sweet....JJ


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 20, 2021)

More like yellow cake mix? LOL! 
Just kidding...
This recipe looks pretty solid to me. At least adding the peppers and cheese...


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 20, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> More like yellow cake mix? LOL!
> Just kidding...
> This recipe looks pretty solid to me. At least adding the peppers and cheese...


 
You are closer than you think.... Many of the 2-box 'Jiffy' cornbread recipes call for substituting a box of Jiffy Golden Yellow Cake mix. The end result is sweeter and not as grainy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2021)

Our recipe is very similar to yours, but not as much heat. However we really like heat, so the next batch I will try the added heat!
Thanks for posting your recipe.
Al


----------



## rippper (Jul 21, 2021)

It's really not hot, more like spicy. The japeleno adds great flavor


----------

